

Something at Netflix Is Seriously Broken - autarch
http://blog.urth.org/2015/01/25/something-at-netflix-is-seriously-broken/

======
dcole2929
I can almost guarantee I know exactly what is happening here and while it does
involve something at netflix being broken it's not what you think.

I had the same thing happen to me where I kept thinking someone was using my
Netflix. Weird things popped up in my recently watched that clearly weren't me
(this is pretty much the only way to notice someone is using your account if
passwords haven't changed). I have guest accounts for my sisters but they know
not to use mine as they have their own and weren't sharing the info with other
people.

After much digging and several different help sessions with netflix support we
came to the conclusion that it actually was my sisters. They typically use
Netflix through the xbox at home, but even though they select their user when
logging in from time to time the authentication will go funky and default them
back to using the main account. My account.

It is super annoying but if you have any delegate accounts I would almost
guarantee you that is what's happening. Apparently the only way to fix it is
to completely remove the log in session from the offending device and re-add
it. It will fix it for a time until the same thing happens again later.

~~~
autarch
There are only two people living my house. I know what my wife watches well
enough to know that she hasn't watched every season of American Horror Story
and all of season 1 of Friends. Netflix also shows you what devices streamed
video, and I see devices in Germany and around the US which are not mine.

------
Someone1234
> Was my email account hacked? If the account (or the server hosting it) was
> hacked, the attacker would still need to change the password, which they
> haven’t done. So that’s ruled out.

... What? ... No they wouldn't. That isn't ruled out.

> Was my desktop computer from which I changed the password hacked? Possibly,
> but if so, these are the world’s most unambitious hackers. They haven’t
> bothered stealing any other account login info, including things like my
> Amazon info or credit cards stored in Chrome. If someone had hacked my
> desktop I’d have much bigger problems than someone using my Netflix account!

How do you know they haven't?

Also how do they know someone has even broken into their Netflix account? They
never explain that. That's kind of an important detail to leave out. Maybe THE
most important detail.

Overall that post has a ton of faulty assumptions and hand waving. Hard to
take anything they say at face value when they aren't even about to logic
basic stuff out.

~~~
autarch
> > Was my email account hacked? If the account (or the server hosting it) was
> hacked, the attacker would still need to change the password, which they
> haven’t done. So that’s ruled out.

> ... What? ... No they wouldn't. That isn't ruled out.

How would breaking into my email account allow someone to access my Netflix
account? The only thing that email gives you is the ability to _reset_ the
password. Unless the attacker somehow chose the same 30-character password I
used, then I'd notice that the password had changed.

> How do you know they haven't?

I'm not 100% sure, but this is an up to date Ubuntu box. It's not the easiest
target. If someone broke into my desktop I'd imagine they'd steal the saved
credit card numbers from Chrome, maybe order some items from Amazon on my
account, and generally take advantage of the access. I suppose it's possible
that my desktop has been compromised solely for the purpose of getting my
Netflix account, but that seems unlikely.

> Also how do they know someone has even broken into their Netflix account?
> They never explain that. That's kind of an important detail to leave out.
> Maybe THE most important detail.

I edited the post to explain this. Short version - I see streaming of content
no in my house has watched, and the list of devices includes devices in
Germany and other parts of the US.

